# Any info on the Mark XIX?



## valmak (May 29, 2010)

Anybody know when to expect the Mark XIX? I think I read once that IWC releases new models every 5 or 6 years. I like the Mark XVIII but if they’re releasing a no-date version with in-house movement that might be worth the wait. Thanks.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Unfortunately I do not see IWC releasing a small Inhouse movement for such watch.
I think they will continue using ETA 2892 or Sellita SW300 based movements.
And to me that is fine, as the 2892 is a great movement for the size and reliability

My moded Mark XV (ETA 2892) with Spitfire hands 








Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## valmak (May 29, 2010)

oso2276 said:


> Unfortunately I do not see IWC releasing a small Inhouse movement for such watch.
> I think they will continue using ETA 2892 or Sellita SW300 based movements.
> And to me that is fine, as the 2892 is a great movement for the size and reliability
> 
> ...


That's fine. No-date would be enough for me.


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

I’d expect a refresh with the 32000-series movement used un the Spitfire, which has been terrific movement in my experience with the Spitfire. Not sure they’d release a no-date version as the only version, but maybe as an LE. I think the general watch market tends to differ from WIS in preferring utility, suspect a date is viewed as adding value.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

32000 series are manufactured by ValFleurier. I was under the impression that the architecture of this movement is based on the ETA 2892 blueprints.
Yet it is different than a stock 2892.

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## jmcbooty83 (Jan 11, 2013)

The good ol' hodink is an option for No Date, although it's not in-house.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soystephen (Dec 16, 2019)

Following because I am interested as well!


----------



## izecius (Jun 4, 2015)

Maybe not coming out this year? Expected them to present it at W&W with the other pilot watches, but nothing so far for a Mark upgrade


----------



## AustinAutomatics (Feb 3, 2017)

I'd love a sub-40mm no date. But I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## valmak (May 29, 2010)

izecius said:


> Maybe not coming out this year? Expected them to present it at W&W with the other pilot watches, but nothing so far for a Mark upgrade


Ya pretty disappointed


----------



## ScanSpeak (Apr 25, 2021)

oso2276 said:


> Unfortunately I do not see IWC releasing a small Inhouse movement for such watch.
> I think they will continue using ETA 2892 or Sellita SW300 based movements.
> And to me that is fine, as the 2892 is a great movement for the size and reliability
> 
> ...


Your watch (very nice) has the date window in the correct location. The XVlll looks out of place. IWC needs to change the movement or lose the date window imo.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

ScanSpeak said:


> Your watch (very nice) has the date window in the correct location. The XVlll looks out of place. IWC needs to change the movement or lose the date window imo.


Exactly. The date window on the XVIII is awkward. If I were willing to put up with something that ungainly, I'd just as soon save a few thousand dollars and buy a Hamilton Khaki.


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

The have some amazing watches coming in the Pilot range in September. Saw the prototypes yesterday in the Boutique. Unfortunately no photos.

But it will be worth the wait…. Ceramic cases, colors, some amazing stuff….


----------



## Rogue310 (Sep 15, 2011)

koolpep said:


> The have some amazing watches coming in the Pilot range in September. Saw the prototypes yesterday in the Boutique. Unfortunately no photos.
> 
> But it will be worth the wait&#8230;. Ceramic cases, colors, some amazing stuff&#8230;.


I'm thinking about buying a Spitfire but your comment is giving me some pause. Any details you're able to share?? I really love the Hodinkee no-date Pilot in the blacked-out ceramic for example, but I'm not willing to pay the after-market premium. Anything like that in the hopper?


----------



## jagwap (Mar 29, 2011)

koolpep said:


> The have some amazing watches coming in the Pilot range in September. Saw the prototypes yesterday in the Boutique. Unfortunately no photos.
> 
> But it will be worth the wait&#8230;. Ceramic cases, colors, some amazing stuff&#8230;.


Shhhh. We are not allowed to talk about that. We signed our future grandchildrens' freedom away to see that stuff...

No Mark XIX though.


----------



## antnyhng (Jun 23, 2017)

is there a green pilot in 39mm or 40mm???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

jagwap said:


> Shhhh. We are not allowed to talk about that. We signed our future grandchildrens' freedom away to see that stuff...
> 
> No Mark XIX though.


I didn't sign anything. They are happily showing it in the back room to potential buyers.

They said to me: we want to make sure that you are confident in your purchase decision, either to purchase now, knowing what's coming out soon, or waiting for the release.

A very nice gesture.

The pilots ceramic are like these:


















Just imagine they have IWC Pilot cases and faces.

The new Pilots coming out are much closer to the current Spitfires in size.


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

Rogue310 said:


> I'm thinking about buying a Spitfire but your comment is giving me some pause. Any details you're able to share?? I really love the Hodinkee no-date Pilot in the blacked-out ceramic for example, but I'm not willing to pay the after-market premium. Anything like that in the hopper?


I remember seeing a blacked out watch. But if I remember correctly&#8230;.which I probably am not&#8230;.it was a tourbillion.

They will introduce quite a few of them (tourbillions) which was very surprising&#8230;..

But I could be wrong&#8230;

UPDATE: it was the perpetual, similar to the one Lewis Hamilton wore for Black Lives Matter - blacked out perpetual calendar with black bracelet.


----------



## Kakemonster (Mar 20, 2019)

koolpep said:


> I remember seeing a blacked out watch. But if I remember correctly&#8230;.which I probably am not&#8230;.it was a tourbillion.
> 
> They will introduce quite a few of them (tourbillions) which was very surprising&#8230;..
> 
> ...


Any simple 3 hander news without complications?


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

Kakemonster said:


> Any simple 3 hander news without complications?


Except the smaller Pilot watches in a variety of colour a with certanium and ceramic cases - not really. This year seems to be Pilot and Tourbillions and perpetual plus the Pilot Monopusher chronograph.

I feel next year will have Ingenieur ne LPP version reboots. Keeping the LPP line a bit more exclusive.


----------



## Kakemonster (Mar 20, 2019)

koolpep said:


> Except the smaller Pilot watches in a variety of colour a with certanium and ceramic cases - not really. This year seems to be Pilot and Tourbillions and perpetual plus the Pilot Monopusher chronograph.
> 
> I feel next year will have Ingenieur ne LPP version reboots. Keeping the LPP line a bit more exclusive.


Thanks for the interesting news By smaller you mean the 36 mm pilots I assume?


----------



## Rogue310 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this info! Man, now I might need to wait till September before I make any moves...


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

Kakemonster said:


> Thanks for the interesting news By smaller you mean the 36 mm pilots I assume?


Sorry. I meant 40mm


----------



## Kakemonster (Mar 20, 2019)

koolpep said:


> Sorry. I meant 40mm


Interesting! Sounds like some variations on the mark xviii then.


----------



## Kakemonster (Mar 20, 2019)

koolpep said:


> I didn't sign anything. They are happily showing it in the back room to potential buyers.
> 
> They said to me: we want to make sure that you are confident in your purchase decision, either to purchase now, knowing what's coming out soon, or waiting for the release.
> 
> ...


Anything similar to this, but with a 3 hander?


----------



## jagwap (Mar 29, 2011)

Kakemonster said:


> Anything similar to this, but with a 3 hander?
> View attachment 15872275


There's already this one:









IW326901-Pilot’s Watch Automatic TOP GUN


A functional, reductionist-style Pilot's Watch: the Pilot's Watch Automatic TOP GUN is equipped with an in-house movement from the new 32000-calibre family.




www.iwc.com


----------



## Kakemonster (Mar 20, 2019)

jagwap said:


> There's already this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very similar indeed, but the hands are not quite the same.


----------



## AustinZizzi (Oct 12, 2020)

Rogue310 said:


> I'm thinking about buying a Spitfire but your comment is giving me some pause. Any details you're able to share?? I really love the Hodinkee no-date Pilot in the blacked-out ceramic for example, but I'm not willing to pay the after-market premium. Anything like that in the hopper?


 I original bought a spitfire automatic but then traded it in for a mark xv. For me, the mark xv was a much better choice and has everything I was looking for. Original mark dial, perfect size, well incorporated date window, and a reliable movement base that has been heavily modified because in the early 2000 iwc was still getting knock down kits from ETA.


----------

